# Missing Internal Network Adapter???



## guinnessny (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all,

Here's what I'm working on:

Dell Dimension 2350
Service Tag # 1QP8M21
256 MB Ram
28 GB Hard Drive
Intergrated Video, Sound & NIC....


Here's what happened, The PC had many viruses and spyware on it. I performed a clean windows XP home install, including removing all partitions on the hard drive and performed a NTFS format of the entire hard drive. (no problems here)

Upon the completion of the XP home installation, I noticed that the system had a Lynksys Wireless PCI network adapter installed and the correct drivers were not found (no big deal). I removed the Lynksys PCI card and tried to use the internal Network Adapter, but the internal NIC was not showing up in the Device Manager????

I downloaded the correct network driver that should be with this system (R64645) and installed the drivers but this didnot fix the problem. The internal NIC adapter is not showing up on the device manager but it does have 2 lights on the card. (1 orange and 1 yellow).

There are no yellow or red highlights on the device manager. Where did the Internal Network Adapter GO????

What's my next step??

Please help.



Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Is this the driver you used for the onboard nic?

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=DIM_PNT_CEL_2350&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=3597


----------



## guinnessny (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes that's the correct driver I used. The problem is that the Adapter doesn't even show up inside the device manager... 

The Intergrated NIC is enabled inside the Bios as well....

I installed an separate NIC card to double things and everything works well, But i still do not see the intergrate internal NIC card in the device manager... 

Any more ideas???


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have any unknown devices in the device manager?


----------



## guinnessny (Nov 12, 2004)

No - there are no errors inside the Device manager at all....


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did you load the motherboard drivers?


----------



## guinnessny (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes,

I refomatted the hard drive ntfs (NOT THE QUICK OPTION) and intsalled windows xp home and than installed the chipset (R47822) and than installed the NIC driver (R64645) and nothing has changed at all.

Inside of the device manager the netwaork adapters doesn't even show up.

What's going on here. The onboardl (attached to the mother board) network connection still has the same Orange & Yellow lights.

I don't know if it makes a difference or not, but I installed windows from the DEll Re-installation CD, which has Service pack 1a included.

Let me know what you think,

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Calljj (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi all,

Just joined this forum as this thread is of interest to me.
I also have a dell, an Optiplex GX260, win XP Pro SP2.
I also have the same problem, the network cards (one motherboard, one pci) have both disappeared from the device manager and right clicking, properties, on "Network Places" gives a blank screen.

I have completely reinstalled XP Pro, then added the updates inc SP2 again.
I have updated the bios.
I have updated the chipset drivers.
I have changed the clot of the PCI card.
I have checked the PCI card in another machine and works fine.
I have downloaded SPYbot and run - just incase.
I have downloaded and run AVG - just incase.
I have also tried all of this .... http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;825826
with no result.

Interestingly, the network cards still work!

Using IP config gives all the usual expected information from a working card, however doing "getmac" gives the answer that no adapters are present???

Anyone want to prove their worth and solve this...i've spent 4 man days trying to figure this out, searched lots of forums but have drawn a blank everytime............


----------



## Calljj (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok chaps...

try this.

Look under your HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI.

Mine was complete [email protected], just $%&’()*()*+,-./0123$%&’()*+,-./0123$%&’()*+,
and keeps growing through approx 100 folders down.

Guess another reinstall back to SP1.


----------



## NecronNineNine (Aug 10, 2008)

Dell Dimension 3250 Network Adapter

I know this is an old thread but I've come across this problem myself. I'm fixing my aunts comp and did this.

Go into Control Panel>System>Hardware> Device Manager>View>Show Hidden Devices

This allowed me to see Network Adapters in the Device Manager. I then Uninstalled the driver with the yellow exclamation and installed the ones mentioned in this thread, R64645.

This is the first time I've figured something out myself and since there is no other answers that I could find I'm pretty proud of this =). I also took the time to register here because I want to give back somehow. Happy Fixin!


----------



## casvos (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. Googled around to find a solution and stumbled upon this thread. I was struck with almost the same problem just three or four days ago when my network connection suddenly disappeared. I have an Aopen i915GA-HFS MoBo with a gigabit nic onboard.

The differences from the previous discussion are:

1. The flashing diodes at the network connector is no longer flashing...
2. The network adapter is absent from the device manager even if "Show Hidden Devices" is active. I.e. no network driver to uninstall...

Planning on buying a PCI NIC since I've given up hope on resurrection of the built-in device.
Any ideas, anybody?

Cheers/Svante


----------



## mikdiaz78 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Helllp*

i went to control panel and i accidentally deleted something i wasn't suppose to delete in my laptop

it was the broadcom 802.11g network adapter

and now my laptop can detect the adapter but i need the install disk for it to work. i dont know where that install disk is!

without it i cant access to the internet!!!

please help me!!! how can i solve this problem???


----------



## franktee (Nov 30, 2011)

I think your internal network adapter probably has went faulty, you may need to buy a new portable network adapter. Or you can call Dell service central to figure out your addressed issue. Good Luck. -razz:


----------

